

10 Java Interview Programmatic Questions and Answers - pramodbablad
http://javaconceptoftheday.com/10-java-interview-programmatic-questions-and-answers/

======
Alupis
They claim to be good, programmatic Java interview questions, then proceed to
violate just about every single Java coding standard/convention [1][2].

[1]
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/codeconvtoc-136057.ht...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/codeconvtoc-136057.html)

[2] [https://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javaguide...](https://google-
styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javaguide.html)

